# Gamer PC Zusammenstellung



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute hab Geld gespart und wollte mir von diesem einen Gaming-Fähigen PC zulegen und wollte mal erfahren ob diese Zusammenstellung sinnvoll wäre und auch gut miteinander funktionieren würde? Danke für eure Meinungen.
Hier die Hardware:


Gehäuse: IN WIN Maelstrom Big-Tower (schwarz)

Gehäuse Zubehör: LED Strip, 45cm,selbstklebend, kürzbar, 27 LEDs, weiss

Netzteil: 550 Watt BeQuiet (Empfehlung! Sehr leise)

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H (Chipsatz: AMD® 890GX + SB850)

Prozessor: Phenom II X6 1100T 6x 3.3Ghz (Übertaktet zu 4.0 Ghz)

CPU Kühler: High End Wasserkühlung, intern

High End Arbeitsspeicher: 8192MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1600MHz (PC3-12800)

Grafikkarte PCI-E: 2048 MB AMD Radeon HD 6950, DVI, HDMI

Soundkarte: Onboard Sound

Modem/ISDN/WLAN: WLAN Karte 300MBit PCI

1. Laufwerk: * BLU-RAY Brenner + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk

Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA III, 7200rpm, 32MB

Card Reader / Floppy:2x 5.25 Zoll/13.3cm Aerocool V12XT Panel Lüftersteuerung

Windows 7 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1 SB + Installation

Monitor: * 22 Zoll/54.61 cm TFT LG W2240T-PN 16:9 VGA/DVI FULL HD (1920x1080)

Kabel: Hochwertiges DVI-D Monitor Kabel, 1.8 M

Garantie: Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie

Service Pakete: Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support

Preis: 1398.93€        


Das ist eine Konfiguration von XMX bei Ungenauigkeiten meiner Angaben einfach vorbei schauen:                                              XMX Gaming Computer AMD Phenom II X6 1100T, @ 6x4.0Ghz, 4096MB,  



(das ist die Grundausstattung hab sie ein bisschen verändert)


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Günstiger kommst Du weg, wenn Du selbst was zusammenstellst. ggf. kannst Du den Rechner bei hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen.

Für ein Gamingsystem ist im Moment der Intel Core i5-2500(k) der Maßstab aller Dinge


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Ein i5 2500k lässt eien AMD X6 @4GHz hinter sich, daher solltest du dir ein Sandy System kaufen.
Schau mal bei Alternate oder Hardwareversand sein, die bauen dir den Rechner auch zusammen, wenn du das nicht selbst machen willst. Du bekommst dort aber die Komponenten, die du wirklich haben willst, eben individuell.



Softy schrieb:


> Für ein Gamingsystem ist im Moment der Intel Core i5-2500(k) der Maßstab aller Dinge



Eigentlich der i7 2600, da er in der Gaming Liste vor dem i5 liegt.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ok danke für die schnelle antwort warum i5 und nich x6?


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hab Geld gespart und wollte mir von diesem einen Gaming-Fähigen PC zulegen und wollte mal erfahren ob diese Zusammenstellung sinnvoll wäre und auch gut miteinander funktionieren würde? Danke für eure Meinungen.
> Hier die Hardware:
> 
> 
> ...



Momentan (wie Softy schon sagte), besser Intel mit Sandy Bridge. Gegenvorschlag:



> *700€*
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165€) oder Intel Core i5-2400 (~140€)
> CPU-Kühler (optional):  Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
> GraKa: Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom (~205€)
> ...



Die Grafikkarte kannst du auch gerne noch gegen ein (langsameres) Modell tauschen, so reichts aber erstmal für bis zu Full-HD in den meisten Games auf maxed. Welche Auflösung/Kanntenglättungsmodi nutzt du denn?


----------



## HAWX (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke für die schnelle antwort warum i5 und nich x6?



Weil der I5 fast immer schneller ist


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Weil der I5 fast immer schneller ist


 Der hat eine höhere Leistung pro Kern und Takt als die AMDs, da helfen auch die 6 Kerne nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Zudem braucht er dafür weniger Energie.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

was hat sandy als vorteil? und zur graka ich hab noch garkein bildschirm der wäre im preis drin und der hätte ne auflösung von 1920x1080


----------



## HAWX (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat eine höhere Leistung pro Kern und Takt als die AMDs, da helfen auch die 6 Kerne nicht



Ich habe doch auch nichts anderes behauptet?!

Edit: @TE Sandy ist schneller als ein X6 wie oben schon von einigen angemerkt wurde.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

und zum takt wenn du die taktfrequenz meinst ich denke da wäre der x6 dem I5 vorraus mit 4.0 Ghz


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

du nicht aber wenn ich huntertech richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Hier ein paar empfehlenswerte Komponenten: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100 oder   Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~200  
 NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 oder  Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder  Lancool PC-K58 ~60  oder  Sharkoon Bandit ~65  oder  Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder  Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder  Lancool PC-K62 ~85 oder  Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85  
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5 ~280 oder  ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5 ~290 oder  ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215 oder  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 oder  Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60


 Monitor: ASUS VH222H, 21.5" ~135 oder  Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" ~140 oder  Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" ~200


 Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~70


Für FullHD reicht eine HD6950 oder GTX560 i.d.R. gut aus.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> und zum takt wenn du die taktfrequenz meinst ich denke da wäre der x6 dem I5 vorraus mit 4.0 Ghz


 Ist er nicht. Der i5-2500(k) ist um Längen schneller als der Phenom. Und der lässt sich ja schließlich auch übertakten ^^


----------



## HAWX (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat eine höhere Leistung pro Kern und Takt als die AMDs, da helfen auch die 6 Kerne nicht



@TE er hat es doch schon gesagt!
Sandy wischt mit den X6 den Boden


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich habe doch auch nichts anderes behauptet?!
> 
> Edit: @TE Sandy ist schneller als ein X6 wie oben schon von einigen angemerkt wurde.


 Ich wollte ja nur verdeutlichen, warum er schneller ist 



SeaSide schrieb:


> du nicht aber wenn ich huntertech richtig verstanden habe


 
Was habe ich denn gesagt, was irgendwo zu verstehen war?


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ok also lieber sandy aber noch mal zur graka wäre die hd6950 nich angebrachter als die gtx560ti?


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Wieso angebrachter? Sie sind ähnlich schnell, die GeForce hat Zusatzfunktionen wie Cuda oder PhysX und das etwas bessere AF, die 6950 braucht unter Last etwas weniger Saft.


----------



## HAWX (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:
			
		

> ok also lieber sandy aber noch mal zur graka wäre die hd6950 nich angebrachter als die gtx560ti?



In diesem Fall ist es fast Geschmackssache. Ich wuerde aber zur GTX560 Ti tendieren.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Der hat eine höhere Leistung pro Kern und Takt als die AMDs, da helfen auch die 6 Kerne nicht


 deswegen ich hatte das so verstanden das der i5 eine höhere taktfrequenz hat als der x6 aber ihr habt recht kann man auch takten


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> und zum takt wenn du die taktfrequenz meinst ich denke da wäre der x6 dem I5 vorraus mit 4.0 Ghz


 
Die 4GHz nützen dem AMD nichts, er ist trotzdem langsamer.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ok hawx warum


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> deswegen ich hatte das so verstanden das der i5 eine höhere taktfrequenz hat als der x6 aber ihr habt recht kann man auch takten


 Nein, er ist (trotz weniger Kerne und geringerer Taktfrequenz) deutschlich schneller, er hat nicht mehr Takt.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> ok hawx warum


 Siehe mein Beitrag:



> Sie sind ähnlich schnell, die GeForce hat Zusatzfunktionen wie Cuda oder  PhysX und das etwas bessere AF, die 6950 braucht unter Last etwas  weniger Saft.



Daher tendieren viele zur GF


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

aber sie kommen von der leistung her beide aneinander?


----------



## HAWX (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso angebrachter? Sie sind ähnlich schnell, die GeForce hat Zusatzfunktionen wie Cuda oder PhysX und das etwas bessere AF, die 6950 braucht unter Last etwas weniger Saft.



@TE Darum *nach oben guck*
Man das geht so schnell hier, da bleibt keine Zeit was zuerklaeren

Edit: Ja sind aehnlich schnell.

Edit 2: Mist schon wieder zu langsam. Ich lass es


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Mai 2011)

@Offtopic
Was ne kack Seite.
Um ne 560 Ti auszuwählen, muss man extra den Aufpreis für ein 700 Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet! bezahlen, weil die 560 Ti sonst angeblich nicht laufen würde!


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> aber sie kommen von der leistung her beide aneinander?


 Jede hat so ihre Vorteile, bei Tesselation zum Beispiel ist die GeForce schneller, bei reiner Rohpower ohne Zusatzfunktionen des Spieleprogrammierers und in sehr hohen Auflösungen die Radeon. Im Schnitt sind sie aber dicht beieinander, manche Spiele liegen aber eher NVidia, manche eher AMD. Aber wie gesagt, im Schnitt sind sie recht dicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> @Offtopic
> Was ne kack Seite.
> Um ne 560 Ti auszuwählen, muss man extra den Aufpreis für ein 700 Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet! bezahlen, weil die 560 Ti sonst angeblich nicht laufen würde!


 
Tja, schon deswegen sollte man solche Händler meiden.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> @TE Darum *nach oben guck*
> Man das geht so schnell hier, da bleibt keine Zeit was zuerklaeren
> 
> Edit: Ja sind aehnlich schnell.


 
Hau rein und schwimm mit 



JawMekEf schrieb:


> @Offtopic
> Was ne kack Seite.
> Um ne 560 Ti auszuwählen, muss man extra den Aufpreis für ein 700 Watt  Netzteil von BeQuiet! bezahlen, weil die 560 Ti sonst angeblich nicht  laufen würde!


 
Stimmt aber nicht, 500 Watt reichen dicke, auch 400 würden noch laufen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

1000€ | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Hier mal ne Empfehlung meinerseits. Die Graka ist extreme schnell und trotzdem relativ sparsam und sehr leise. Du kannst aber auch ein GTX570, eine HD6950 oder ne GTX560Ti nehmen, aber am besten immer die DCII-Modelle  Für Full-HD reichen GTX560Ti / HD6950 aber  locker 


Edit: Um noch mehr Geld zu sparen kannst du auch das beQuiet! Straight Power E8 mit 480W nehmen


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> 1000€ | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> 
> Hier mal ne Empfehlung meinerseits. Die Graka ist extreme schnell und trotzdem relativ sparsam und sehr leise. Du kannst aber auch ein GTX570, eine HD6950 oder ne GTX560Ti nehmen, aber am besten immer die DCII-Modelle


 Wozu so ein teures Board? 

@TE: Die hier empfohlene GTX 570 hat noch mehr Power als die GTX 560 ti. Wozu würdest du eher tendieren? Und wo wir schon bei Board sind: Willst du auch übertakten?


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

danke adiovans nimms mir nich übel aber ich tendiere zu konfiguratoren weil man für das komplettsystem garantie kriegt ansonsten hätt ich die komponenten einzeln gekauft


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wozu so ein teures Board?
> 
> @TE: Die hier empfohlene GTX 570 hat noch mehr Power als die GTX 560 ti. Wozu würdest du eher tendieren? Und wo wir schon bei Board sind: Willst du auch übertakten?


 
Warum "teuer" ? 120€, aber ist für den Preis mit Front-USB3 mehr als gut ausgerüstet


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ich denke übertakten wäre mit luftkühlung nicht gerade angebracht kein bock das mein pc lauter is als ein startender jet


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> danke adiovans nimms mir nich übel aber ich tendiere zu konfiguratoren weil man für das komplettsystem garantie kriegt ansonsten hätt ich die komponenten einzeln gekauft


 Für Komponenten kriegst du doch auch Garantie (und auch nicht weniger als beim Komplettsystem)!


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Stimmt aber nicht, 500 Watt reichen dicke, auch 400 würden noch laufen.



Das weiß ich doch, aber es geht um die Abzocke!


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> ich denke übertakten wäre mit luftkühlung nicht gerade angebracht kein bock das mein pc lauter is als ein startender jet


 Stimmt so nicht, auch übertaktete PCs lassen sich flüsterleise Kühlen. Nur um das zu erklären, brauch ich ne Weile und bei den Schreibtempo hier wird das untergehen ^^



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Warum "teuer" ? 120€, aber ist für den Preis mit Front-USB3 mehr als gut ausgerüstet


Teurer als andere Boards ^^



JawMekEf schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch, aber es geht um die Abzocke!


 

Sowas heißt in der Fachsprache "Verkaufsstrategie"


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

da müsste ich die komponenten austauschen einpacken und zurück schicken bei xmx schickst du's kostenlos hin das ganze teil und die reparieren das


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ja das geht hier ganzschön ab aber besser als andre foren wo du schreibst und nach zwei wochen die erste antwort kommt die hi heißt^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> da müsste ich die komponenten austauschen einpacken und zurück schicken bei xmx schickst du's kostenlos hin das ganze teil und die reparieren das


 
Nö, musst du nicht, du lässt ja zusammenbauen und kriegst einen fertigen Rechner geschickt.
Ist da was defekt, musst du den Rechner wieder einschicken, also wie auch bei deinem Händler.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ich weiß euch hängt xmx aus dem hals aber was haltet ihr von dem hier?
XMX Gaming Computer Core i5-2500K, 4x3.3Ghz @ 4x4.0Ghz, 8192MB,


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> da müsste ich die komponenten austauschen einpacken und zurück schicken bei xmx schickst du's kostenlos hin das ganze teil und die reparieren das


 Dafür sind komplette PCs teurer, meist wird an den "unwichtigeren" Bauteilen gespart, sie sind überteuert und oft sehr laut (leise kostet ja ein paar € mehr). Und auch bei Praxisproblemen helfen wir dir doch  Wenn du trotzdem ein Komplettsystem haben möchtest, such ich dir schnell eines von der PCGH raus, da ist nichts gespart, die Preise sind (relativ) angemessen und man weiß vorher, dass auch nur das drin ist, was man auch einzeln empfehlen und kaufen würde.


----------



## HAWX (24. Mai 2011)

@TE Du solltest Doppelposts vermeiden Es gibt den bearbeiten Button nicht umsonst


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Dafür sind komplette PCs teurer, meist wird an den "unwichtigeren" Bauteilen gespart, sie sind überteuert und oft sehr laut (leise kostet ja ein paar € mehr). Und auch bei Praxisproblemen helfen wir dir doch  Wenn du trotzdem ein Komplettsystem haben möchtest, such ich dir schnell eines von der PCGH raus, da ist nichts gespart, die Preise sind (relativ) angemessen und man weiß vorher, dass auch nur das drin ist, was man auch einzeln empfehlen und kaufen würde.





SeaSide schrieb:


> ja das geht hier ganzschön ab aber besser als  andre foren wo du schreibst und nach zwei wochen die erste antwort kommt  die hi heißt^^


 Ballungszeit. Wenns langsamer sein soll, schreib nachts zwischen 3 und 5 ^^



HAWX schrieb:


> Du solltest Doppelposts vermeiden Es gibt den bearbeiten Button nicht umsonst


 
Oh ja, den hab ich jetzt schon 10 Mal in den letzten 3 Minuten geklickt ^^


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

guckt mal hab ich entdeckt
Von Bad Company 2 über Crysis 2 bis Dirt 3: Diese Spiele profitieren von sechs CPU-Kernen - cpu, amd, phenom, intel


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> ich weiß euch hängt xmx aus dem hals aber was haltet ihr von dem hier?
> XMX Gaming Computer Core i5-2500K, 4x3.3Ghz @ 4x4.0Ghz, 8192MB,


 
Na ja, komische High End Wasserkühlung, wenn ein High End Luftkühler 20€ Aufpreis kostet.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> guckt mal hab ich entdeckt
> Von Bad Company 2 über Crysis 2 bis Dirt 3: Diese Spiele profitieren von sechs CPU-Kernen - cpu, amd, phenom, intel


 Selbst in diesen Spielen ist der i5 schneller ^^


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ja ich wollte euch nur den beitrag zeigen ich glaubs euch ja aber die schreiben doch nich umsonst über sechs kerne oder?


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

hab ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> guckt mal hab ich entdeckt
> Von Bad Company 2 über Crysis 2 bis Dirt 3: Diese Spiele profitieren von sechs CPU-Kernen - cpu, amd, phenom, intel


 
Die Vergleichswerte sind Quadcores der gleicehn Architektur (Phenom II X4 vs. X6). Die Sandy Bridge Prozessoren können trotz ihrer 4 Kerne immer mindestens geichziehen!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> guckt mal hab ich entdeckt
> Von Bad Company 2 über Crysis 2 bis Dirt 3: Diese Spiele profitieren von sechs CPU-Kernen - cpu, amd, phenom, intel


 
Wenn du damit zeigen willst, dass der Phenom schneller ist: Ja, in diesen Spielen. Aber wie viele sind das ?  90% der Spiele sind auf dem i5 deutlich schneller als aufm Phenom II x6, ausserdem ist der i5 sparsamer und lässt sich besser Ocen.

Was müssen wir übrigens tun, um dich von Komplettrechnern wegzukriegen ?


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> ja ich wollte euch nur den beitrag zeigen ich glaubs euch ja aber die schreiben doch nich umsonst über sechs kerne oder?


 Es gibt ja auch Leute, die schon nen AM3-Sockel haben und so leicht aufrüsten können. Und ganz im übrigen interessiert es die Technikwelt, wenn sich in der noch so kleinsten Ecke was tut, denn es geht ja nicht um AMD sondern um Mehrkernoptimierung allgemein.



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Wenn du damit zeigen willst, dass der Phenom  schneller ist: Ja, in diesen Spielen. Aber wie viele sind das ?  90%  der Spiele sind auf dem i5 deutlich schneller als aufm Phenom II x6,  ausserdem ist der i5 sparsamer und lässt sich besser Ocen.
> 
> Was müssen wir übrigens tun, um dich von Komplettrechnern wegzukriegen ?


 
Nein, selbst da ist der Phenom langsamer. Ausnahmespiele sind nur die, die auf dem i5 absolut nicht laufen, was aber mit der Leistung nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Was müssen wir übrigens tun, um dich von Komplettrechnern wegzukriegen ?


 
Ihn hinzuweisen, dass es das Computer Bild Forum gibt. Dort melden sich die Leute, die Ärger mit ihren Komplett Rechnern haben.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

haha ich weiß nich zeigt mir ne seite und ich bestell dort aber der rechner sollte nach was aussehen na klar gehts um leistung aber das auge spielt ja schließlich mit


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihn hinzuweisen, dass es das Computer Bild Forum gibt. Dort melden sich die Leute, die Ärger mit ihren Komplett Rechnern haben.


 Die dann zu uns kommen, damit ihnen im der Praxisproblem-Kategorie geholfen wird und das nur, weil sie nicht auf uns gehört haben 



SeaSide schrieb:


> haha ich weiß nich zeigt mir ne seite und ich  bestell dort aber der rechner sollte nach was aussehen na klar gehts um  leistung aber das auge spielt ja schließlich mit


 
Für Eigenbau-PCs hast du geschätzte 300-500 Markengehäuse zur Auswahl, und das sind nur die Midi-Tower o.0


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Der Rechner steht in der Ecke, wichtig ist das, was drin ist und derzeit bietet Sandy mehr Gaming Leistung als alle anderen CPUs und verbrauchen dabei weniger Strom als alle anderen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

Hardwareversand FTW  Da kannst du alles, bis auf den Kühler, von denen einbauen lassen. Für nur 20€, dann bist du immer noch günstiger als so ein popeliger Komplett-PC


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> haha ich weiß nich zeigt mir ne seite und ich bestell dort aber der rechner sollte nach was aussehen na klar gehts um leistung aber das auge spielt ja schließlich mit


 
Du könntest dich mal bei Caseking.de unsehen, die haben eine gute, schöne auswahl!
Du könntest dir die Kiste bei Alternate oder hardwareversand zusammenschrauben lassen!


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Hardwareversand FTW  Da kannst du alles, bis auf den Kühler, von denen einbauen lassen. Für nur 20€, dann bist du immer noch günstiger als so ein popeliger Komplett-PC


 Bevor wir ihn jetzt hier fix- und fertig-posten, lassen wir ihn erstmal Luft holen und seiner aktuellen Meinung über Fertig-PCs lauschen


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ich glaubs euch ja tut ihr mir den gefallen und macht mir einen vorschlag der richtig gut is (ich möchte bei keinem spiel überlegen ''könnte ich das spielen?'')


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Haben wir  Softy's Vorschlag ist auf Seite 2, die Konfiguration, von der ich überzeugt bin, ist auf Seite 1. Die tun sich aber beide nichts, ist mehr Kleinkram.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ok ich möchte das risiko es selbst zusammen zu bauen (nich das ich es nich könnte) nich eingehen deswegen such ich eine seite bei der alles dabei is case und und und ich muss nix machen außer auf kaufen klicken gibt es sowas?


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> ok ich möchte das risiko es selbst zusammen zu bauen (nich das ich es nich könnte) nich eingehen deswegen such ich eine seite bei der alles dabei is case und und und ich muss nix machen außer auf kaufen klicken gibt es sowas?


 Wie schon mehrfach gesagt: Hardwareversand.de ist immer einer der günstigsten Händler, liefert extrem schnell und bauts dir für 20€ zusammen. Um das Gehäuse musst du dich aber schon noch selbst bemühen (also eines raussuchen, dass dir gefällt). Wenn du da hilfe brauchst (Größe, Ausstattung, Preis, ...) sag bescheid.

Geheimtipp: Wenn du jedes Bauteil über einen preisvergleich aufrufst und so zu HWV kommst, gibts Rabatte von mehreren Euronen ^^


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

danke für eure hilfe aber auf seite 2 die konf. da hat der ram 1333mhz wäre es nich sinnvoller einen mit 1600 oder gar 2000 zu nehmen(tschuldigung für die vielen fragen)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> danke für eure hilfe aber auf seite 2 die konf. da hat der ram 1333mhz wäre es nich sinnvoller einen mit 1600 oder gar 2000 zu nehmen(tschuldigung für die vielen fragen)


 
Ne, bringt nichts und auch beim OCen nichts, weil man bei Sandy über den CPU-Multi übertaktet


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> danke für eure hilfe aber auf seite 2 die konf. da hat der ram 1333mhz wäre es nich sinnvoller einen mit 1600 oder gar 2000 zu nehmen(tschuldigung für die vielen fragen)


 Kein Ding, haben hier schon viel schmillere gesehen, die wirklich alles gefragt haben, dann 5-mal erklärt bekommen haben und es dann total falsch gemacht haben. Wir helfen aber gerne 

Die Ram-Geschwindigkeit hat kaum Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit, um nicht zu sagen: Sie ist zwar Mess-, aber (außer in SC2) keinesfalls fühlbar!


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

man wenn ich euch nich hätte ich würd verecken oder was noch schlimmer wäre ein komplettsystem kaufen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> man wenn ich euch nich hätte ich würd verecken oder was noch schlimmer wäre ein komplettsystem kaufen


 
Endlich hast dus verstanden


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> man wenn ich euch nich hätte ich würd verecken oder was noch schlimmer wäre ein komplettsystem kaufen


 Empfehl uns weiter  Also ist deine Entscheidung jetzt bei einem Eigenbau-PC? Falls ja und du bei HWV bauen lassen willst, wirst du sicher auf den Punkt kommen, dass es da irgendwas nicht gibt, was wir vorgeschlagen haben. Für diesen Fall: Ruhig weiterfragen 

@adiovans: Jetzt hab ich schon deine spoiler durchgeklickt und dann sowas -.-


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

noch ne frage bin grad auf der seite von hardwareversand soll ich da auf konfigurator klicken oder wirklich alles einzeln in den warenkorb packen?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

alles einzeln rein. ggf. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

Alles einzeln in den Warenkorb, und das hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau
Bedenke aber, dass die schwere CPU-Kühler nicht einbauen -> Transportrisiko. Wenn du aber (erstmal) nicht übertakten willst, kannst du den Boxed lassen. Der wird auch eingebaut


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> noch ne frage bin grad auf der seite von hardwareversand soll ich da auf konfigurator klicken oder wirklich alles einzeln in den warenkorb packen?


 
Hau alles einzeln in den warenkorb rein, der Konfigurator will dir zu große Netzteile andrehen!
UNd poste hier mal deine Teile im Warenkorb (Links zu den Produktseiten) als letzte Kontrolle!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Nimm sonst einen Corsair H70, den bauen die auch sofort ein.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> noch ne frage bin grad auf der seite von hardwareversand soll ich da auf konfigurator klicken oder wirklich alles einzeln in den warenkorb packen?


 Wie schon gesagt: Auf einen Preisvergleicher gehen, jedes Teil einzeln da aufrufen und auf HWV klicken, dann gibts rabatte. Dann alles einzeln in den Warenkorb und dann am Ende den Zusammenbau auch reinlegen.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ok thx


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Der hier wird verbaut: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H50 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm sonst einen Corsair H70, den bauen die auch sofort ein.


ODer einen H50 oder einen H60 oder einen Antec H2O 620 oder eine Coll it Eco Alc!


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

echt jetz ?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Ja. Echt ehrlich


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> ODer einen H50 oder einen H60 oder einen Antec H2O 620 oder eine Coll it Eco Alc!


 Wenn dann die Coll it, die sind besser als die H50 und günstiger als H60/70


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja. Echt ehrlich


 

Oder auch "Witz ohne", wir man so schön sagt 

PS: Ich hasse diesen Thread, der ist schneller als das höchste Level in Tetris


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Leute. Weder die Coolit Eco Alc noch die Corsair H60 gibt es bei hardwareversand.de


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Leute. Weder die Coolit Eco Alc noch die Corsair H60 gibt es bei hardwareversand.de


 
Dann bestellt man halt anderswo, z.B. bei Alternate!


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Leute. Weder die Coolit Eco Alc noch die Corsair H60 gibt es bei hardwareversand.de


 Konnten wir ja nicht wissen ^^ Da die H70 wohl etwas zu teuer und unnötig ist, wirds dann die H50 ^^



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Dann bestellt man halt anderswo, z.B. bei Alternate!


 
Er wollte ja bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Er wollte ja bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen.


 
Das wurde ihm aufgeschwatzt.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wurde ihm aufgeschwatzt.


 *Unschuldig Pfeif*  Es ist aber die beste Variante für ihr, oder siehst du da was anders 



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Oder auch "Witz ohne", wir man so schön sagt
> 
> PS: Ich hasse diesen Thread, der ist schneller als das höchste Level in Tetris


 Ich find ihn ganz nett, so kann man zwischendurch ganz schnell Offtopic hin- und herschießen (oder quante?) ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Er wollte ja bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen.


 
Das kann amn auch bei Alternate, hwv bin ich erstmal was kritisch im Zusammenbau gegenüber!


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das kann amn auch bei Alternate, hwv bin ich erstmal was kritisch im Zusammenbau gegenüber!


 Ich habe mit HWV nie schlechte Erfahrungen gehabt (habe aber auch nie da bauen lassen), die Pakete kamen immer in max. 3 Tagen (egal was!) und meine kaputte Kone wurde schnell und ohne nerviges Nachfragen direkt umgetauscht. Alternate ist teurer!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich habe mit HWV nie schlechte Erfahrungen gehabt (habe aber auch nie da bauen lassen), die Pakete kamen immer in max. 3 Tagen (egal was!) und meine kaputte Kone wurde schnell und ohne nerviges Nachfragen direkt umgetauscht. Alternate ist teurer!


 Naja, was die mit einem Freund da abegzogen haben war absolut


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, was die mit einem Freund da abegzogen haben war absolut


 Nämlich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> *Unschuldig Pfeif*  Es ist aber die beste Variante für ihr, oder siehst du da was anders



Alternate bietet den besseren Service, kostet halt auch etwas, aber wenn ich zusammenbauen lassen will, würde ich da kaufen.



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich find ihn ganz nett, so kann man zwischendurch ganz schnell Offtopic hin- und herschießen (oder quante?) ^^


 
Ich poste ja immer passend zum Thema des Threads.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alternate bietet den besseren Service, kostet halt auch etwas, aber wenn ich zusammenbauen lassen will, würde ich da kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich poste ja immer passend zum Thema des Threads.


 Und was ist mit dem hier: 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wurde ihm aufgeschwatzt.


 ? 


@TE: Bleibst du jetzt bei HWV oder nimmste Alternate (oder steckst du schon alles in den Warenkorb)?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Nämlich?


 
Naja, ohne Rückmeldung die Graka geändert, der CPU Kühler nicht eingebaut und einen defekten PC trotz angeblichem Stabilitätstest (Wofür der extra bezahlt hat) geliefert!


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ohne Rückmeldung die Graka geändert, der CPU Kühler nicht eingebaut und einen defekten PC trotz angeblichem Stabilitätstest (Wofür der extra bezahlt hat) geliefert!


 Das ist schon recht heftig. Wie gesagt, ich hab nie da bauen lassen (Marke Eigenbau) und da waren die immer mehr als zufriedenstellend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem hier:  ?



Wieso, passte doch zum Thema.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, passte doch zum Thema.


 Du bist ein kleiner mieser Spammer, das ist alles ^^ Er hat mit seinem freien Willen entschieden, wir haben ihn nur beraten. Und letztendlich ist es ja garnicht so verkehrt, HWV würde ja nichts bauen, wenn häufig so Misstände passieren würden wie vorhin beschrieben und dann wären die ganzen Bewertungen (z.B. bei Preisvergleichern) ja auch nicht so positiv.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch keinen Hardwareversand Rechner gesehen, aber einen von Alternate und der w3ar OK, gut gebaut, die Kabel ordentlich verlegt, alle Kartons mitgeliefert, was will man mehr?


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keinen Hardwareversand Rechner gesehen, aber einen von Alternate und der w3ar OK, gut gebaut, die Kabel ordentlich verlegt, alle Kartons mitgeliefert, was will man mehr?


 Günstige Preise ^^ Ich würde nicht spekulieren, was mit HWV passieren könnte, wenn die mal wieder nen schlechten Tag haben. Natürlich kann der TE auch bei Alternate bestellen, doch ich vertraue HWV eben auch 


@quante: Kann es sein, dass wir dauernd zwischen den Threads springen?


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

hey leute ich guck mir mal die Preise beider Internetseiten an aber mal was ganz andres bringt es ne ssd? ich mein 100€ für ne ssd damit man da das BS draufziehen kann und sich freut das der PC 0,1s schneller hochfährt?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2011)

Seid ihr eigentlich noch im Thema?

Er könnte wirklich auch einen PCGH pc nehmen. Da weiss er woran er ist und woher es kommt.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

thx Cleriker aber ich denke ich bau selber ein so kann man sich sicher sein das das drin is was man haben will^^


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

hast du ne ahnung obs ne ssd bringt?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2011)

Es sind mehrere Sekunden und am meisten bringt es beim öffnen von Programmen.

Ich würde aber noch warten. Die 200GB aufwärts Modelle haben grade einen derben Preisrutsch gemacht. Vielleich kosten die in einem Jahr genau so viel wie jetzt die 64er. Mir persönlich sind 60 oder 120GB deutlich zu wenig.


----------



## CarnageDark (24. Mai 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> hey leute ich guck mir mal die Preise beider Internetseiten an aber mal was ganz andres bringt es ne ssd? ich mein 100€ für ne ssd damit man da das BS draufziehen kann und sich freut das der PC 0,1s schneller hochfährt?


 
Auf die Antwort bin ich jetzt auch gespannt, da ich mir eine für 100€ (64GB) in mein zukünftiges System packen will. Und ich hoffe mal dass das System dadurch doch etwas schneller bootet. 

Bin aber auf die Argumente wirklich mal gespannt, eventuell spare ich mir die 100€ ja doch erst einmal und kaufe die mir irgendwann nach. Stimmt es eigentlich, das die Preise nächstes Jahr mindestens um 30% fallen sollen? Habe das auf Gamestar.de gelesen.....^^

Wenn das so sein sollte, werde ich vielleicht doch noch etwas warten. Owbohl mein jetziger Rechner schon brutal langsam bootet.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich noch im Thema?
> 
> Er könnte wirklich auch einen PCGH pc nehmen. Da weiss er woran er ist und woher es kommt.


 Auch die sind natürlich tuerer als Einzelteile und der einzige Sandy Bridge hat recht teure Teile drinne, wie SSD (über 1100€)



SeaSide schrieb:


> hey leute ich guck mir mal die Preise beider Internetseiten an aber mal was ganz andres bringt es ne ssd? ich mein 100€ für ne ssd damit man da das BS draufziehen kann und sich freut das der PC 0,1s schneller hochfährt?


 Als SSD-Nutzer geb ich mein Wissen gern weiter: Solange du drauf achtest, sie so zu behandeln, wie SSDs es gerne hätten (siehe die beiden angepinnten Threads in der Laufwerkskategorie), ist sie echt irsinnig schnell, Programme laden deutlich schneller (z.B. Gimp in 1,5 Sekunden statt 4-6), Windows rast bei mit förmlich hoch (nach max. 40 Sekunden steht der PC völlig einsatzbereit und lagfrei).

Bei Youtube gibts schöne Videos, such einfach mal nach "SSD vs. HDD". Wenn du mehr wissen willst, frag ruhig 



CarnageDark schrieb:


> Auf die Antwort bin ich jetzt auch gespannt,  da ich mir eine für 100€ (64GB) in mein zukünftiges System packen will.  Und ich hoffe mal dass das System dadurch doch etwas schneller bootet.
> 
> Bin aber auf die Argumente wirklich mal gespannt, eventuell spare ich  mir die 100€ ja doch erst einmal und kaufe die mir irgendwann nach.  Stimmt es eigentlich, das die Preise nächstes Jahr mindestens um 30%  fallen sollen? Habe das auf Gamestar.de gelesen.....^^
> 
> Wenn das so sein sollte, werde ich vielleicht doch noch etwas warten.  Owbohl mein jetziger Rechner schon brutal langsam bootet.



Siehe oben ^^ Die Preise für die Dinger fallen ständig und sie werden immer schneller, auf die Ladezeiten hat das aber kaum Einfluss (alles wird ja mal billiger, nicht nur SSDs)


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2011)

Von so einer Entwicklung ist aus zu gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Günstige Preise ^^ Ich würde nicht spekulieren, was mit HWV passieren könnte, wenn die mal wieder nen schlechten Tag haben. Natürlich kann der TE auch bei Alternate bestellen, doch ich vertraue HWV eben auch



Ich sag ja nicht, dass Hardwareversand beschissen ist, ich kenne halt die Fertig Rechner von denen nicht. Dass Alternate teuer ist, ist klar, aber der Service ist halt gut. Beim gebauten Rechner ging das Netzteil nach 3 Monaten kaputt und er bekam ein neues zugeschickt, das alte hat er dann zurück geschickt, als das neue verbaut war, da kann man halt nicht meckern.
Ist wie mit dem Vor Ort Austausch von BeQuiet. Der kostet auch, aber wenn man ihn mal braucht, ist er super.



huntertech schrieb:


> @quante: Kann es sein, dass wir dauernd zwischen den Threads springen?



Keine Ahnung, ich schaue nicht, welche Threads das sind, ich poste einfach ins Blaue.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich schaue nicht, welche Threads das sind, ich poste einfach ins Blaue.


 Oh ja, 5 Threads gleichzeitig ist schon lustig, vor allem, wenn man sie dauernd verwechselt 


@TE: Bestellst udu jetzt bei HWV oder Alternate?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2011)

Ich denke er bestellt bei HWV. Da macht er auch nichts falsch.

@threadersteller
Wenn du ihn von HWV zusammenbauen lässt, schildere hier bitte mal deine Eindrücke vom gelieferten Produkt.


----------



## SeaSide (24. Mai 2011)

ich glaub ich bestell bei HWV ich überleg noch und stell fragen und sobald ich bestelle sag ich bescheid wies gelaufen is danke für die zahlreichen antworten falls ihr ma fragen zu e-drums habt da kann ich neuch behilflich sein nur passt das überhaupt nich hierher


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Wenns an dem Instrument keine WASD-Tasten gibt, dann ist das nichts für mich.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

E-Drums... meine erste Frage wäre da, ob man da auch SSDs anschließen kann


----------



## SeaSide (5. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute mein Rechner steht seit vorgestern auf meinem Tisch und ich bin einfach nur begeistert ich meine das es einen Unterschied zum alten giebt hab ich selbstverständlich erwartet aber ein soooo großer naja auf jeden Fall hab ich den Rechner letzten Dienstag bestellt und am Freitag war er schon da (man bemerke das Herrentag dazwischen lag) also ich hab einen i7 2600k und eine evga gtx 570 genommen jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine loghitech g19 aber die war nicht vorrätig und deswegen wird die erst mitte oder ende der nächsten woche kommen vielen dank für eure Hilfe ich glaub ich zock erst ma ne Runde


----------



## SeaSide (5. Juni 2011)

_Ich habe übrigens bei Harwareversand bestellt habs vergessen zu erwähnen also klare Weiterempfehlung wirklich alles super verkabelt und eingestellt. _


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Super, dass Du zufrieden bist  Dann lass es krachen 

Und danke fürs Feedback 

Grüße


----------



## huntertech (5. Juni 2011)

Schön, dass wir dir dann helfen konnten, wenn du so begeistert bist  Viel Spaß beim zocken!

PS: Empfehl uns ruhig weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> _Ich habe übrigens bei Harwareversand bestellt habs vergessen zu erwähnen also klare Weiterempfehlung wirklich alles super verkabelt und eingestellt. _


 
Das freut doch, sag bescheid, falls es noch was gibt.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2011)

Ein Bild wäre auch noch ganz cool.


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute hier ein paar Bilder 


Das Sichtfenster hab ich sonst dran es hat nur gespiegelt.
Ich habe noch meinen alten Bildschirm angeschlossen ist ganz praktisch beim zocken skypen zu können^^
Ich warte momentan noch auf meine Loghitech G19. Meine Maus is ne Sidewinder x8 ziemlich cool so ne Funkmaus.
Jetzt kommt noch ein Bose set und ein Logitech G15 racing wheel und dann ist der perfekte Arbeitsplatz komplett. nochmals danke für eure Hilfe aber jetzt wollte ich noch einwas wissen und zwar zeigt mein Bios mir beim hochfahren das mein Prozessor 87° heiß ist aber das ist er immer er hat noch nie was andres angezeigt jetz wollte ich wissen da muss doch was nicht stimmen ich meine das ist der originale Box kühler von intel die werden doch keinen Kühler mitliefern der es nicht schafft den Prozessor zu kühlen!


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Die Bildquali... naja 

Aber sieht super aus, das System, schönes Kabelmanagment  Wieso leuchtet Dein RAM?  Sehr geiles Case


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

keine ahnung hat der schon immer sind aber lampen dran nix schlimmes aber siehrt doch cool aus noch mehr rot im gehäuse sry wegen der quali hatte grad keinen fotoapparat zur hand


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Und welcher RAM ist das dann??


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt die klassische, schwarze Variante besser, trotzdem: Sehr gut 

PS: Dein Fotohandy gehört verprügelt


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

das is ram von GEiL *GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit*


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

könnt ihr mir weiter helfen mit meinem temperatur problem?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> das is ram von GEiL *GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit*



Derber Shit  Kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

jaja dragon power


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Läuft der mit 1,6V?


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

keine ahnung müsst ich nachgucken kann man das machen während der pc an is?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

ICh frag nur, weil Intel eine max. RAM-Spannung von 1,55V für SandyBridge empfiehlt. Und da der RAM Controller ja in der CPU sitzt... 

Mit CPU-Z kannst Du mal nachschauen. Besser aber im BIOS.


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

ich guck mal nach


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

ne liegt be wechselnd zwischen 1v und 1.1


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

ich hab aber noch ne wasserkühlung rumliegen die könnt ich einbauen lassen weil is eine sockel nummer zu klein deswegen hoffe ein pc shop hat die richtige halterung


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Das kann aber nicht sein. Selbst Ultra Low Voltage RAM braucht 1,35V oder so


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

doch ehrlich stand da


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Wo hast Du denn nachgeschaut?


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

im bios


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Schau mal mit CPU-Z. 1,1V kann nicht sein. Laut Hersteller 1,6V.


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

sry hatte vorher xp ich check grad cpu-z nich


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Schau mal bei CPUz nach, was steht bei SPD?


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

sry weiß nich was du mit cpu-z meinst


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Was ist das denn wieder für ein Bug?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Och mann, eh


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

ne wirklich 1.1v cpu spannung: 1.1V


----------



## SeaSide (7. Juni 2011)

ich kann irgendwie nich mehr schreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub, ich gehe gleich ins Computer Bild Forum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> sry weiß nich was du mit cpu-z meinst


 
Hier, einfach mal runterladen und benutzen, Registerkarte SPD posten.
CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> ne wirklich 1.1v cpu spannung: 1.1V



Gesucht ist aber die RAM-Spannung, nicht CPU-Spannung


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Benutz mal CPUz, Registerkarte SPD.
CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

Rammspannung ist nicht gleich CPU-Spannung 

Ram mit 1,1V wär n neuer Weltrekord


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ram mit 1,1V wär n neuer Weltrekord


 
Warte mal auf DDR4, soll bei 1 Volt liegen.


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

Und was hab ich davon? 1,5V bei 10 Ampere kommt dasselbe raus, wie bei 1V und 15 Ampere ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Und was hab ich davon? 1,5V bei 10 Ampere kommt dasselbe raus, wie bei 1V und 15 Ampere ^^


 
Weniger Leistungsaufnahme bei höherer Leistung.


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich nur weniger Kriechströme... aber was solls ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

DDR4 ist doch die Entwicklung des Jahrhunderts, oder nicht?


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

*hust*nein*hust*


----------



## SeaSide (13. Juni 2011)

aso tut mir leid kannte das programm nich ja der ram hat eine spannung von 1.5 V


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> aso tut mir leid kannte das programm nich ja der ram hat eine spannung von 1.5 V


 Ist schon so lange her... worum gings hier gleich nochmal?


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

1,5V RAM-Spannung ist ok. Ich weiß aber auch nicht worum es geht


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> 1,5V RAM-Spannung ist ok. Ich weiß aber auch nicht worum es geht


 Na dann sind wir ja schon 2 


Euer huntertech - Jetzt neu mit 3.000 Beiträgen


----------



## SeaSide (13. Juni 2011)

es geht darum das mein mainboard mir sagt das mein cpu eine temperatur von 87° habe aber ich habe noch nie einen andren wert ablesen können deshalb vermute ich das ein temperaturfühler kaputt ist und dann wurde mir gesagt ich solle nach der ram spannung gucken(keine ahnung weswegen) 


PS: man kann auch zurückblättern


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

Versuch mal die CPU Temperatur mit Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online auszulesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Was hat die Temperatur mit der RAM Spannung zu tun?


----------



## SeaSide (13. Juni 2011)

puh bloß gut core 0-3 alle 49°C


----------



## SeaSide (13. Juni 2011)

wüsst ich auch gerne


----------



## SeaSide (13. Juni 2011)

ja gut das der cpu nich zu heiß is weiß ich jetz aber ich musste im bios auf cpu temoeratur ignorieren klicken damit ich meinen rechner starten kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Geh mal ins Bios, die Überwachung müsste man großzügiger auslegen, bzw. abschalten können.


----------



## SeaSide (13. Juni 2011)

ja aber wenn die werte eh nciht richtig sind kann ich mir das doch auch sparen oder
und 49 grad machen jetz nich den eindruck das der prozessor auf 80 hochkatapultiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

Aber solange du immer extra drücken musst, damit der Rechner startet, ist das ja auch blöd.


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

SeaSide schrieb:


> PS: man kann auch zurückblättern


 Du bist ja nicht der einzige und wenn man täglich rund 30-50 Threads bearbeitet, dann wird das schon mal etwas unübersichtlich. Daher die Frage 



SeaSide schrieb:


> und 49 grad machen jetz nich den eindruck das der prozessor auf 80 hochkatapultiert


 Unter Last ist alles möglich! Mikrochips haben die nervige Eigenschaft, dass sie sich in Bruchteilen von Sekunden um mehrere 10°C aufheizen und abkühlen können. Du musst CPU-Z protokollieren lassen, während du z.B. mit Prime95 auslastest, um anständige Ergebnisse zu kriegen!


----------

